# 335d discontinued?



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

I was just doing some model research this morning and noticed that the 335d is no longer available just a 328d which has a turbocharged 2.0L diesel with 180 HP and 280 lb-ft of torque. I am not missing anything here correct?


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Last USA 335d model year was 2011. You can get a similar engine now only in the new 535d (same same but different ). 

Germans can buy a domestic 335d xDrive model still, but the engine is slightly different although an inline 6. I didn't check the other country sites.


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

That is too bad. I was planning to replace my 328xi in about a year with one.. Maybe CPO, that is a great way to buy a BMW anyways. Then again maybe BMW has is right, looking at the VW TDI it pushes 40 more HP and about 30 more kb-ft of torque for the same fuel economy....Nah I am pretty sure I want the 335d!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

subdude said:


> ...328d which has a turbocharged 2.0L diesel with 180 HP and 265 lb-ft of torque. I am not missing anything here correct?


the engine in the 328d produces 280 lb-ft of torque. same engine as the ROW 320d

N American 535d has the same engine that the ROW sees in the 330d/530d: single VNT turbo, 255hp, 413 lb-ft with 8 spd auto. The 2009-11 335d had 265hp & 425 lb-ft and the 6 spd auto.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Get the 335d, it's a beast


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks d_geek for the correction. I am pretty impressed with our X5 35d so far I can only imagine how that engine moves a 3 series with uncompromising fuel economy.


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I miss my 335D, but the X5 is the only thing I considered for a replacement. I'm hoping BMW brings back a 6 cylinder diesel 3 series.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Talstar said:


> I miss my 335D, but the X5 is the only thing I considered for a replacement. I'm hoping BMW brings back a 6 cylinder diesel 3 series.


+1 :thumbup:

It's been a week since my 335d left me and I do still miss her for the snap of my body when I tap the accelerator, exhaust growl, unending power at low speed/RPM, undisputed track car feel with the M Sport suspension and the best most reliable BMW I have ever owned.

It would be nice to get the 6 cylinder twin turbo diesel powerplant into the new 4 series, X3, and X1 vehicles....

My X5 diesel with a similar engine just doesn't have that raw energy my 335d had....


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

Pat_X5 said:


> +1 :thumbup:
> 
> It's been a week since my 335d left me and I do still miss her for the snap of my body when I tap the accelerator, exhaust growl, unending power at low speed/RPM, undisputed track car feel with the M Sport suspension and the best most reliable BMW I have ever owned.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about "raw energy", the 335d is the only car that I had to have since I purchased a Buick Grand National. I still have it and the d has similar quarter mile times etc that a stock GN has, but about twice the fuel mileage and of course handling is night and day.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

There have been some pretty positive 328d reviews and comments in the F30 forum lately:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=735957

If I had to replace my 335d, it would be a 328xdt... Fortunately, I don't have to do that.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

floydarogers said:


> There have been some pretty positive 328d reviews and comments in the F30 forum lately:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=735957
> 
> If I had to replace my 335d, it would be a 328xdt... Fortunately, I don't have to do that.


It's a decent car, but I don't think it's the same feel as the 335d. Felt much more pedestrian compared to the 335.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> There have been some pretty positive 328d reviews and comments in the F30 forum lately:
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=735957
> 
> If I had to replace my 335d, it would be a 328xdt... Fortunately, I don't have to do that.


One poster stated the F30 328i was more fun than the 328d. Not in my mind, if I know my diesels. The torque and freedom from "gassing up with a 23 mpg car" (that's how I would be driving it in a sporty fashion) gives me great fun. Unless its the manual transmission that wasn't mentioned available in the 328i which would be arguably as much fun as the upcoming new Golf TDI but not nearly as frugal.:angel:


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

Lucky Brits. I see that F30 335d, 335d Xdrive sedan and wagon are available for them with 52.3mpg & 50.4mpg! 

http://www.bmw.co.uk/vc/ncc/xhtml/start/startWithConfigUrl.faces?country=GB&market=GB&productType=1&brand=BM&locale=en_GB&name=s9g9a3t9#EXTERIOR

http://www.bmw.co.uk/vc/ncc/xhtml/start/startWithConfigUrl.faces?country=GB&market=GB&productType=1&brand=BM&locale=en_GB&name=z4h3k8s6#EXTERIOR


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

stoked335d said:


> Lucky Brits. I see that F30 335d, 335d Xdrive sedan and wagon are available for them with 52.3mpg & 50.4mpg!
> 
> ...


Aren't those imperial gallons? divide by 1.2 to get mpUSg.
Impressive nontheless.
Be patient. I have the feeling the 335d will make it back over here before too long.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

d geek said:


> Be patient. I have the feeling the 335d will make it back over here before too long.


Unfortunately probably not. The 335d was brought over here so the press would go bonkers over a 36+ MPG car with such incredible performance. It did exactly what BMW wanted it to do and created great interest in BMW diesels. I think they also brought it over to shake down the new emission control systems so we were the beta-testers in that area.

In the end BMW is here to make $$$. With the new 328i essentially matching the MPG and performance of the 335D, how many 335d's at a $5K premium do you think they will sell? Answer is not enough to pay the $$ to get them certified for USA sale. Demand is the ultimate decision maker. This is why the 5 series tourings are gone and manual transmission is slowly disappearing from the model line-ups.

This is one of the reasons I got the 335D. I knew it would end up being a rare and unique car. Just like my other vehicle, the 540iT (which I have been told is the rarest vehicle BMW imported to the US in many decades).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

KeithS said:


> ... With the new 328i essentially matching the MPG and performance of the 335D ...


You are comparing the new 328i with the 8 spd auto with the old 335d and 6 spd auto. 
Couple the BMW I-6 diesel with the 8 spd auto and you have the best of both worlds :thumbup:
http://www.bmw.com/com/en/newvehicl...owroom/compare.html?model_1=328i&model_2=330d


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

Yeah. Wouldn't that be something? What would be even better in my mind would be a diesel poweplant somewhere in between that would give 335d-like grunt but without the 335d's mileage hit. I get 25-26 mpg now on my 335d driving like a tool but I'd love to get 30 doing the same, especially if that could be done without the emissions control messes that seemingly plague the 335d. Time will tell too I suppose If this proves a problem for the 328d too.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wxmanCCM (Feb 17, 2010)

tonyspumoni said:


> Yeah. Wouldn't that be something? What would be even better in my mind would be a diesel poweplant somewhere in between that would give 335d-like grunt but without the 335d's mileage hit. I get 25-26 mpg now on my 335d driving like a tool but I'd love to get 30 doing the same, especially if that could be done without the emissions control messes that seemingly plague the 335d. Time will tell too I suppose If this proves a problem for the 328d too.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


The 2014 Euro-spec 335d xDrive gets the same rating as the Euro-spec 530d xDrive (analog of the U.S.-spec 535d) in the official NEDC tests (6.4 l/100 km urban; 4.9 l/100 km extra urban). The U.S.-spec 535d xDrive officially gets 26 mpg city/37 mpg highway/30 combined (http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=34173).

The performance of the 335d xDrive based on 0-100 km/hr is 4.8 sec vs. 5.7 sec for the 530d xDrive.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

My 335d lease is up soon and I've been looking at possible replacements. As much as I want to like the F10 535d, I just can't seem to work up any enthusiasm for it. That engine and transmission in the F30 would be more appealing, but BMW chooses not to bless Americans with that combo, although other markets get it. The 328d is nice enough, but simply lacks the thrust of the 335d that I find so enticing, and the steering has a rather disconnected feel. I've driven a bunch of comparably priced gas cars, but none of them has that same feeling of effortless thrust you get from a 335d. The only cars that come close to the 335d feel are the Audi A6TDI/A7TDI combo, but the lease deals are poor, putting them over $200/mo more than I'm paying for the 335d. So, looks like I'll buy the 335d at lease end and hope BMW sees fit to bring back the big six d in the F30 next year!


----------



## quasimodem (Nov 9, 2011)

I cant help but think that BMW is dropping the ball here. While I am glad consumers now can choose from two BMW Diesels, but I cant help but hope that the new 328d and 535d have poor sales, and VW/Audi/MB have good diesel sales here, maybe forcing a US F30 335d. Is that bad?????? Selfish???? Yeah, I admit it, but BMW brought this on itself.


----------

